# Silkroadonline disconnected from server probs



## daleesin (Jul 21, 2007)

:4-dontkno I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but here goes. I play silkroadonline, ( a Joymax creation ), a lot, it is an mmorpg, and I seem to have a lot of problems with being "disconnected from the server". I use a d-link DGL 4100 gaming router along with a d-link DCM 202 modem. My ISP uses turbo connect, ( instead of roadrunner for some odd reason). Now, I'm not very computer literate so you'll have to explain things to me like I'm 6 yrs old, so please bear with me.​

My computer is using a P4 processer 2.0 GHZ, 512 MB memory, an ATI visiontek X1300 video card with 256 MB memory, and a Network everywhere 10/100 NIC. I guess I covered the main hardware bases.



Now as far as software I have TCPOptimizer, ( that I really dont know how to use lmao ). Now I was wondering if maybe there are some settings I could use to stabilize my connection. Now remember, you'll have to draw pictures for me to understand, I REALLY know nothing about computers, but I'm not scared to try something if I feel I know how.


Thanks in advance for your advice.


p.s. If I've left anything out I'm sorry, but just ask and I'll answer to the best of my knoweledge.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

TCPOptimizer < sometimes those thing can interfere.try without it,and update your nic driver.


----------



## hotrod551 (Sep 30, 2007)

do you have a phone connected to the line you are using, if so call the phone co. and have them run a seperate line from the data connector in the phone box. you mite be sharing that same line and causing this prob. I use AT&T's modem, dsl broad 6.2 its great and i never have any troubles with it. Use to have all that neat router and modems also, stopped and went to one thing and now i have more fun online gaming then before no-drops or anything.


----------

